# How is a handlebar measured? (length & rise)



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

(Maybe I should've posted this on the Beginners forum, but here goes...)  


How is a handlebar measured?

Is the width/length measured like (A) below, or (B) below?
Is the rise measure like (C) below, or (D) below?

I can easily measure the width/length at home, if (A). 
Is there a smart way to measure a rise at home, either (C) or (D)?


Basically I'm looking for an identical replacement for my Titec "Enduro Hell Bent XC" bar (came stock with '99 Schwinn Homegrown), which no longer is listed on Titec site.

Thanks for the info in advance,
- PiroChu


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*No More Hell Bent's?*



PiroChu said:


> (Maybe I should've posted this on the Beginners forum, but here goes...)
> 
> How is a handlebar measured?
> 
> ...


C or D would be the rise (when the grips are horizontal to the ground). Sweep is also measured. The Hellbent risers are 9 degree sweep.

Seems like you could find one mail order. They were very common a couple years ago.

- ray


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Yeah, a bunch of Hell-Bents, but...*

Yeah, still a whole bunch of Hell-Bents out there, but not the same one as my old bar from '99.

They now have "Hell-Bent XC" (lower rise) and "Hell-Bent PG" (much longer) that are kinda close to what I have ("Enduro Hell-Bent XC"). 

Measuring it like (A), I get about 640mm/25"-ish. Their "signature"(?) 9' back-sweep & 5' up-sweep must apple to my old one & to the current models, I assume. Now the rise... How do I tell if it's 1" or 1.5"? I guess I can take off my bar & go to a store to put next to different bars, but I'm not ready to mess with my cockpit (until I get a new one delivered)...  I hope I don't end up having to get a "PG" and cut it shorter.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

bringing up a really old post... but it wasnt really answered properly so thats why i want to bring it up instead of starting a new... so how IS the handlebar length measured according to manufacturer standard? would that be a straight line from one end to the other, or would it be by following the curves of the bar?


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think there's a standard way to measure rise or length. I bought an EA70 recently and it's sold as "lo, med, hi" rise. I was told that Easton measures the total rice....so from your pix, from the base of the bar to the end of the grips. To me, I would have thought when I see a 1", 1.5", etc rise, it meant from the bottom to the bend in the bar. But with this kind of thing, I think you would get different answers depending on who you called. I always run spacers anyways so I don't have to get THEE exact same rise because I cam just adjust the total bar height. 

With width, it should be easy....no matter how it's measured. It seems like you want a bar exactly the same as the one you currently have but just can't find it. There should ones out there that are "close enough". So just cut down the bar to be the exact length as the former.....shouldn't be that difficult. Even if you were off by 1/2 cm on each end, you're not going to notice the difference. If you're fixating on getting an exact duplicate down to the millimeter, that's being way too anal IMO. Ain't gonna matter.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

ddraewwg said:


> So just cut down the bar to be the exact length as the former.....shouldn't be that difficult. Even if you were off by 1/2 cm on each end, you're not going to notice the difference.


Yeah very true, but just that in my situation, i dont have any good tools for cutting, itll probably come out dodgy so if i can get the right size first off (factory cut), then it would make it easier than buying tools or hassling people to borrow tools.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Thread necromancy again. This is I think how Easton measures rise on their bars:










(Measurement C, the way they do it on motorcycles.)


----------

